# Bicep Question?



## 6iron (Jan 31, 2014)

I 'm sure this falls under the genetics category. You know those moments when your judging your progress in the mirror? I have spent the last 11 years mainly focusing on strength training doing  Westside Barbell and such. I have recently decided to change things and work on weak areas as far as appearance. I have never seemed to be able to get that peak but my biceps have good width. I did the run the fingers along the split of the short head and long head and found that my long head is more than twice as small as my short head. I've always known they usually run smaller but what the hell?

Would my solution be to start pinning the outer head and adding an extra set of narrow barbell curls 7x10 with 30 sec rest between sets a couple of times a week?


----------



## mikeystrong (Jan 31, 2014)

Dont blame genetics man, I know it plays a part sometimes but if a guy trains a bodypart and cant get the result he wants, then blames his genetics. Your never gonna push yourself hard enough to get what you want, Thinking its unatainable due to genes. Switch up training styles or just try hit it from a different angle. Throw everything you got at it!


----------



## Magnus82 (Jan 31, 2014)

I Command you to Grow! Biceps/Arm Day with CT Fletcher - YouTube


----------



## Alinshop (Feb 1, 2014)

mikeystrong said:


> Dont blame genetics man, I know it plays a part sometimes but if a guy trains a bodypart and cant get the result he wants, then blames his genetics. Your never gonna push yourself hard enough to get what you want, Thinking its unatainable due to genes. Switch up training styles or just try hit it from a different angle. Throw everything you got at it!




Good answer! 

I suggest you switch up your training to lighter weight/higher reps, drop sets, pyramid sets, so basically anything and everything that you normally DON'T DO!


----------



## Alinshop (Feb 1, 2014)

Magnus82 said:


> I Command you to Grow! Biceps/Arm Day with CT Fletcher - YouTube




CT always puts a smile on face I would love to train with him one day.


----------



## mikeystrong (Feb 1, 2014)

OH FUCK YA!! CT MUTHA FUCKIN FLETCHER!! That guy is a god! Good answer Big man Magnus! Yo Alin long time no see brotha.


----------



## chrisr116 (Feb 1, 2014)

From what I understand over head cable curls and concentration curls can improve the peak.  Also, I would maybe work of contraction on each rep.  Some of the other guys I am sure know more, but this is what I have learned from reading and doing it in the gym.  It is not a fast process, I would give it at least a year to see good results.


----------



## Slate23 (Feb 1, 2014)

Genetics can have something to do with the difficulty of make certain muscles grow. But it's never impossible brother. You just have to work harder. And the harder you work, they greater the accomplishment of when you achieve your goals.


----------



## rangerjockey (Feb 2, 2014)

Lighter weight and more reps.  IM 6'4" I have always struggled with some exercises like bench/squats.  Long arms.  I have rarely been able to do heavy / low rep lifting.  reps of 15 are my goals, helps with joint pains, suppliments/gear have REALLY helped me continue at 47 yrs. @ 285 lbs. your biceps will grow and develope be patient and train hard.  Genetically I should be a "walker picking fruit off trees" LOL.


----------



## Slate23 (Feb 3, 2014)

I love the video but I have a few questions. 1. does anyone believe that CT is all natural? And 2. Does anyone actually recommend working out a body part (like arms) everyday? Especially if you aren't on gear? And I have been doing really strict curls for a while now but every time I see a bodybuilder doing curls he always does a ton of weight and does more of a cheat curl. Do you guys do those too?


----------



## joshck (Feb 3, 2014)

I dont go all the way down completely and squeeze really hard at the top...what I do is take the ez curl bar and increase weight each set until I can only do 6 or so reps..im loading the bar up with 10s the whole time btw....anyway when I hit my 6 rep max I start doing drop sets ...taking a plate off side ..all the way till there is only a plate in each side and the last couple sets I switch my hand position to closer in too...I gained a inch doing these


----------



## mikeystrong (Feb 3, 2014)

joshck said:


> I dont go all the way down completely and squeeze really hard at the top...what I do is take the ez curl bar and increase weight each set until I can only do 6 or so reps..im loading the bar up with 10s the whole time btw....anyway when I hit my 6 rep max I start doing drop sets ...taking a plate off side ..all the way till there is only a plate in each side and the last couple sets I switch my hand position to closer in too...I gained a inch doing these



I do the same. Works for me also.


----------



## 6iron (Feb 4, 2014)

Guys,
All of you have given great input. I never said that my genetics was holding me back. I was just saying that I found that from going very wide on rows, deads etc. for such a long time produced my inner head to be way ahead of my outer. Plus I rarely do curls but I am now incorporating them since I'm changing things up from heavy strength training to more of a body building style work out.


----------



## Slate23 (Feb 4, 2014)

You're the one said that it fell under the "genetics category" brother. And yeah man incorporating curls into your workout will really help those biceps.


----------



## mikeystrong (Feb 5, 2014)

Gotta get them curls in man. The best results ive ever gotten for my arms was through massive volume! Supersets! Dropsets! Pyramis sets! And preacher curl negative reps. Good luck on gettin to the top of that PEAK brother.


----------



## Alinshop (Feb 13, 2014)

mikeystrong said:


> Gotta get them curls in man. The best results ive ever gotten for my arms was through massive volume! Supersets! Dropsets! Pyramis sets! And preacher curl negative reps. Good luck on gettin to the top of that PEAK brother.



Didn't I post something similar earlier?

What's up bro!


----------

